# The Granddaddy of all Go Dawgs threads #59 riding the 2021 Natty Wave!!!!!



## John Cooper (Mar 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs still high on winning the Natty!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!

@brownceluse @Rackmaster @mrs. hornet22 

Got us a new Go Dawgs thread!!!!!


----------



## Big7 (Mar 4, 2022)

Ok


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs breaking in a fresh, new GO DAWGS thread! Well done, John! 

*33-18
BAMA!*


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Dawgs are the greatest folks on earth!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 4, 2022)

@John Cooper You spelled granddaddy wrong, though. Hurry and fix it! Don't jinx us!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 4, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> @John Cooper You spelled granddaddy wrong, though. Hurry and fix it! Don't jinx us!
> 
> View attachment 1139288




Was in a hurry here at work!!!!

Fixed now!!!!!

Go you spell checking Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 5, 2022)

Go 4.4ish Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Mar 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 5, 2022)

GO you GEORGIA BULLDAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!

One more week, then dayshift bound!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## formula1 (Mar 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 5, 2022)

GO working DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs working on a Saturday


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Mar 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 6, 2022)

Hunker down just one more time you guys!  Go DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Mar 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs showing out at the NFL
Combine.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 6, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!
> 
> @brownceluse @Rackmaster @mrs. hornet22
> 
> Got us a new Go Dawgs thread!!!!!


Go Dawgs starting AWESOME threads making B0$$ proud!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 6, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dawgs showing out at the NFL
> Combine.


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 6, 2022)

Happy Sunday & God Bless


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready for church on a beautiful Bulldawg Sunday morning!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs washing the green leprechaun dust off of everything! Aaaaaaaaa chooooooooooo!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs during Pollen season!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 6, 2022)

Christmas present from my wife just arrived believe it or not from Ukraine.  GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs proud of combine Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 6, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Christmas present from my wife just arrived believe it or not from Ukraine.  GO DAWGS!!!
> View attachment 1139555


That looks sweet! 

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 7, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 7, 2022)

Go Monday morning Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 7, 2022)

GO *Dawgs*


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 7, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs hating Joe Biden with a black passion!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 7, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs hating Joe Biden with a black passion!



After paying $4.09 a gallon for gas today, a black passion isn't enough!!!!!! 

Go Biden hating Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Mar 7, 2022)

GO DAWGS! She’s beautiful!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 7, 2022)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> GO DAWGS! She’s beautiful!View attachment 1139817


Oh my she is so hot!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 8, 2022)

Go DAWGS ... can we send Jordan to the WH and tell him that Biden is a QB?


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 8, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Mar 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 8, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!

3 more nights and then dayshift HELLO!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs coming back to day shift


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs praying for the ones we lose so suddenly! ???????


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to gobble gobble


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 8, 2022)

Go Natty Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 8, 2022)

1980 is HISTORY


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 8, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 8, 2022)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> GO DAWGS! She’s beautiful!View attachment 1139817


Nice pic thera bubba!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Mar 8, 2022)

Hornet22 said:


> Nice pic thera bubba!


You too! GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 9, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 9, 2022)

Go DAWGS waitin' on da rain to come.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 9, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> 1980 is HISTORY


Yep. I've noticed I aint seen that Quack guy around here. Pfffffft. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs still winners and National Champeens!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 9, 2022)

Good morning and GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 9, 2022)

Mornin folks and Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 9, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 9, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Mar 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs not wanting this cool front coming in!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 10, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## trad bow (Mar 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## formula1 (Mar 10, 2022)

And here it is, 2 months after 33-18, and we are still riding the Natty wave!

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2022)

Go DAWGS missing Bo$$.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 10, 2022)

Go DAWGS watching da rain create yellow rivers.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Mar 10, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2022)

GO GAWGS! Coach Bauerle (swim coach) just left the office. Such a nice, nice guy! Always smiling even when he talks he's smiling! GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 10, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 10, 2022)

GO Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 11, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 11, 2022)

Go DAWGS watching the storms roll through ... kinda like the DAWG storm that rolled through Michigan and Bammer.


----------



## trad bow (Mar 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2022)

It's GREAT to be a GEORGIA BULLDAWG! GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs singing in the rain!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 11, 2022)

Got the frame for my newspaper today! GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 12, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 12, 2022)

Go DAWGS battening down the hatches in So Ga with gale force winds.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Brrrrrr!


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 12, 2022)

Go Dogs currently with a Ferrari Football program and a dollar store hoops program. Hoping for a coach who can change that culture just like CKS. There are tremendous ballers all over the State, time to lock it down!


----------



## trad bow (Mar 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 12, 2022)

Go you hairy, Natty winning Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs trying not to blow away today! Dang, it’s windy! Wish I had a kite to fly.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2022)

Go you HAIRY DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs hoping winter time is over after this!


----------



## greendawg (Mar 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!  I am hearing Arik Gilbert is back with the team.  That means he is in a much better shape mentally and that makes the Dawgs a better team.  Playing him with Bowers and Washington means trouble for opposing defenses.


----------



## trad bow (Mar 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs sitting by the fire


----------



## Duff (Mar 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs TE-U


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 13, 2022)

Go DAWGS wondering what happened to the spring like weather.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 13, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 13, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Go DAWGS wondering what happened to the spring like weather.


Go Dawgs hoping the snow is gone for the year now!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting home from church and lunch with the family!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 14, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 14, 2022)

Mornin Go Dawgs getting ready to head to work at their new job!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 14, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs hoping the snow is gone for the year now!!!!!



Go DAWGS with no snow down here, but bad cold.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 14, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Go DAWGS with no snow down here, but bad cold.


Go Dawgs glad our snow is gone, it was 34deg on the mountain this morning!!!


----------



## trad bow (Mar 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## redeli (Mar 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 14, 2022)

Go Dogs, if we see something we like in Fla we take it home with us ( like Coach White)


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs !!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 15, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Mar 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 15, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 15, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 15, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 15, 2022)

GO YOU HAIRY DAWGS!!!
Let's do it again!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 15, 2022)

33 - 18


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Mar 15, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 16, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 16, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1141062



Ok DAWG bros, someone let him get off his meds again.

Y‘all have a great day!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 16, 2022)

Go DAWGS back at Spring Practice!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 16, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Ok DAWG bros, someone let him get off his meds again.
> 
> Y‘all have a great day!



What ... I don't care if he posts it anywhere between 18 and 33 times.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 16, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> What ... I don't care if he posts it anywhere between 18 and 33 times.



Don’t bet the retirement on that repeat. Congrats again, have good day!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 16, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Don’t bet the retirement on that repeat. Congrats again, have good day!



I don't bet on any sport, its too tame compared to the stock market.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Reigning National Champions!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 16, 2022)

GO DAWGS till the day I die.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 16, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Ok DAWG bros, someone let him get off his meds again.
> 
> Y‘all have a great day!



My meds are cheap these days only $33.18


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## greendawg (Mar 16, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Reigning National Champions!



Feels good as a Dawg fan, not having all the pressure and frustration of breaking through and winning a national championship.  Still, it would be nice to win another one.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!! 

Fill up my tank today only took $33.18.


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs representing the G! Y’all some DGDs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Dawgs representing the G! Y’all some DGDs!


Look whose talking!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs, done for the week.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 17, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Mar 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Mar 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Mar 17, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 17, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 17, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Sic 'em!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready for G Day


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 17, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Go Dawgs ready for G Day


Won't be long now! 

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 17, 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAAAAAAAAAAAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 18, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!! on Friday!


----------



## trad bow (Mar 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 18, 2022)

Time to Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs reloading!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 18, 2022)

Go King Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2022)

Never gets old. GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Mar 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Mar 19, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 19, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 19, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs on this fine Saturday!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready for the G Day game!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 19, 2022)

33 -18


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Just had to pay a disorderly conduct ticket here in Alabama. Cost me 33.18. I am happy!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## formula1 (Mar 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 20, 2022)

Go Champion Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 20, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 20, 2022)

Go DAWGS with a bunch of visiting young stars!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Mar 20, 2022)

Go National Champion DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 20, 2022)

Go future Dawgs on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 20, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 20, 2022)

Go Natty Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs watching Bull riding!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 21, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 21, 2022)

Good morning Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Mar 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 21, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## redeli (Mar 21, 2022)

Go dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 21, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs home from the woods so they can get some rest and recuperate.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 21, 2022)

GO TOP DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 21, 2022)

Let's Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 22, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 22, 2022)

Go DAWGS preparing to dominate!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 22, 2022)

Go Tuesday Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs, almost lunch time!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Mar 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 22, 2022)

GO YOU HAIRY DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Duff (Mar 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 23, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO humpday DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Mar 23, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Mar 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 23, 2022)

Go DAWGS smashing practice!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 23, 2022)

Go Rainy Day Dawgs! 

33-18

Bama!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs finally gone back to working and making a little walking around money again!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 23, 2022)

Go working Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 23, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 24, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 24, 2022)

Go DAWGS walkin' round wid da cash!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 24, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 24, 2022)

Cannot wait till football season! 

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 24, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Cannot wait till football season!
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!


Amen and Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs still winning by 33-18


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Reigning National Champs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 24, 2022)

GO RAINY NIGHT DAWGS!  

33-18


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 25, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO Friday DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 25, 2022)

Rise and shine Natty Dawgs!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 25, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 25, 2022)

Go Friday Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready for the weekend!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 25, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs and goodnight!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 26, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Mar 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs on granddaughter’s birthday


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 26, 2022)

Go birthday Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 26, 2022)

Go Saturday morning coastal DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 26, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Mar 26, 2022)

GO NATTY DAWGS! Giving them Florida birds heart attacks when they hear the battle hymn played on my GEORGIA call!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs still putting the smack down on Florida!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 26, 2022)

Go Turkey killing Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!

What did that thing weigh? 33.18


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Mar 26, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!
> 
> What did that thing weigh? 33.18


Yep. 33.18, dang good guess!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Mar 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 27, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Mar 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready for church.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs headed to the house of the Lord!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 27, 2022)

Go DAWGS going to Church!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 27, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Go DAWGS going to Church!


Go Dawgs missing church today


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Mar 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Tentwing (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Mar 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs with the winders open letting the nice breeze blow through! Feels great outside! 

Bama


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 27, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Dawgs with the winders open letting the nice breeze blow through! Feels great outside!
> 
> Bama


Still cool up hera!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!! I walked a lot of piney woods today looking for sheds. Always think about the greatest Dawg fan ever to post here when I’m in the piney woods of Ga! Go Dawgs for Charlie!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 28, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs remembering Charlie!!!!!!

I still think about him everyday!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 28, 2022)

Go DAWGS with Monday getting here too quick!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs tired of the pollen!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 28, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 28, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 28, 2022)

No more 1980 just 33-18


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs hoping Bennett is not turning into Johnny Manziel! 


Weird article I posted!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Duff (Mar 29, 2022)

Go no sleeping Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 29, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 29, 2022)

Go Foggy DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs l!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs trusting Kirbsters decisions on QB!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## campboy (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs still smiling after that 33-18 beatdown of Bama!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 29, 2022)

Go 33-18 Dawgs


----------



## Duff (Mar 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 30, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Mar 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 30, 2022)

Good Morning you Hairy DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready to open the office!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs Ready To Repeat! 

*Bama*!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs just finishing lunch!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 30, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1143369





Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 30, 2022)

GO you Hairy DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 30, 2022)

Neighbor got a new golf cart and took me for a spin today. Mr. Bobby is a cool dude, and loves his Dawgs! GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 31, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 31, 2022)

Go DAWGS hunkering down ahead of the storm!


----------



## trad bow (Mar 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 1, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO April Fools Day Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs fooling April!!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 1, 2022)

Go DAWGS playin' dat April Fools Jokes on dem Bama boys!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready for the weekend!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Apr 1, 2022)

Go turkey hunting dawgs.... Gonna go see Aaron Lewis at the amphitheater in Fayetteville tomorrow pm


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 2, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 2, 2022)

Go DAWGS from da panhandle!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 2, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Go DAWGS from da panhandle!


Go lucky Dawgs!!!!!!!

I don't miss living in Florida but I sure do love to visit!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a nice Saturday!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs looking to sweep the goobers in baseball today!

*Goobers*


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 2, 2022)

How ‘Bout Them Dawgs! Dawgs sweep the goobers today, thumping them 14-8.

Go Dawgs beatin‘ up on them Gainesville Goobers!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 3, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 3, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 3, 2022)

Go Sunday morning Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs heading to church shortly!!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 3, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go lucky Dawgs!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't miss living in Florida but I sure do love to visit!!!!!



I don't live here ... yet.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 3, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> I don't live here ... yet.


We prefer the panhandle and that area over the central and Southern area.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 3, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 4, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 4, 2022)

Go DAWGS back in Georgia to work!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2022)

GO DAWGS on Masters Week!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 4, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready for G Day


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 4, 2022)

GO G-DAY DAWGS!!!!
Let's see what you got


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 5, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs drinking coffee and getting ready for work!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 5, 2022)

Go DAWGS also caffeinating!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs just sitting down with a cup of coffee! First cup I've had in over a month.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 6, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 6, 2022)

Go DAWGS intakin' da caffeine after surviving da storm!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs mooning Bama fans in Walmarks! Bama sucks!

33-18


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Dawgs mooning Bama fans in Walmarks! Bama sucks!
> 
> 33-18


 GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs hoping the storms miss everyone tonight!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs glad Blaylock is FINALLY healthy!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 6, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Apr 6, 2022)

Go DAWGS! Killed this bird Sunday. Called him off the neighbors property, across a creek and right past the land owners. They from alabama so they are use to a Georgia boy pulling a win away from them! GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 6, 2022)

Go turkey slaying Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 6, 2022)

Good night Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 7, 2022)

Mornin Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 7, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 7, 2022)

Go DAWGS killin' bama thunder chickens!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 7, 2022)

GO DAWGS! 
That's a fine bird @ADDICTED2HUNTIN !


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 7, 2022)

Go DAWGS with 6 former UGA golfers playing in The Masters!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 7, 2022)

Go Rainy Day Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 7, 2022)

Go DAwgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 7, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go DAWGS with 6 former UGA golfers playing in The Masters!


H22 said they aren't FORMER golfers. Once your a DAWG, you're always a DAWG. GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 7, 2022)

GO Masters playing DAWGS!!!

Sic 'Em!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 8, 2022)

Go 33-18 Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 8, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 8, 2022)

Go DAWGS slappin' da white dimple ball!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs,  it's Friday and time to party!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 8, 2022)

Good morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 8, 2022)

GO DAWGS today and every day!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 8, 2022)

GO GEORGIA BULLDAWGS!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 8, 2022)

Go Dogs, scratching my head over t back refusing to cover the gel pistol arrest of the UGA def lineman this morning.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 8, 2022)

Go Friday Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 9, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 9, 2022)

Go Saturday Morning DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 9, 2022)

Go NIL Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 9, 2022)

Next Saturday is G - Day


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!

Ran over to Calhoun, GA. to meet up with a Jeep bud to get some Sahara seats from him for my Jeep.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 10, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 10, 2022)

Go Sunday Morning DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 10, 2022)

Go church day Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 10, 2022)

Go Palm Sunday Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## formula1 (Apr 10, 2022)

3 months today and the Dawgs still reign as National Champs!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 11, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 11, 2022)

Go DAWGS wondering what in the world is going on with the O linemen hitting the portal!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs needing to share inside info!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 11, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 12, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready to head to work!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 12, 2022)

Go DAWGS workin' for a livin'!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs just watched the Natty Game again!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 12, 2022)

33 - 18


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 13, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Go DAWGS wondering what in the world is going on with the O linemen hitting the portal!


Hopefully UGA will utilize the portal, Bama certainly is!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 13, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 13, 2022)

Good morning Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 13, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 13, 2022)

Go DAWGS on a beautiful morning!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 13, 2022)

Go Georgia Bulldawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 13, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs celebrating Herschel Walkers birthday yesterday. GO DAWGS!
That's my best friends hubby in the red button down shirt with his arm in the air. He was a trainer for the team and a good friend of Herschel.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs finishing roof on shop shed


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 13, 2022)

GO humpnight DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 13, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 14, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 14, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 14, 2022)

In for some Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs not in the portal!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 14, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 15, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO Friday DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Apr 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs praying for a successful surgery for the Rackmaster!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs praying for a successful surgery for the Rackmaster!


Yes sir we are!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs on this windy day! Get well soon, @Rackmaster


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 15, 2022)

Go Good Friday Dawgs and get well Rackmaster!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 15, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Dawgs on this windy day! Get well soon, @Rackmaster


Thank you surgery was a success! 
I will be screaming Go Dawgs tomorrow!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 15, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Thank you surgery was a success!
> I will be screaming Go Dawgs tomorrow!


GREAT news. GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 15, 2022)

Can't keep a big DAWG down!!
Glad you good Rack 

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2022)

Great news Rack!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 15, 2022)

Good to hear, @Rackmaster Get well, and GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 16, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO G-Day DAWGS!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs in the rain


----------



## elfiii (Apr 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs on G Day game day!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to see who will lead UGA to another Natty!


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 16, 2022)

G day Dawgs, go do it!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 16, 2022)

Go DAWGS from Acworth.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 16, 2022)

Here we go! Let's see what we got.

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs on the tube


----------



## trad bow (Apr 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs. Beck’s looking good.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!

Beck looked good!
Vandergrift has a cannon!!!
Stockton look good for a first timer!!!


Stetson looked better than I expected!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 16, 2022)

Dawgs win! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs! @Rackmaster glad all is well!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 16, 2022)

My two favorite words............... GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 16, 2022)

After I said that, H22 said his two favorites were National Champions.


----------



## trad bow (Apr 16, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> After I said that, H22 said his two favorites were National Champions.



I’ve met you both. Y’all ‘s favorite words are each other’s name followed by I love you. Go Dawgs are a very close second.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 16, 2022)

SEC schedule link. Looking forward to Dec. 3rd and beyond.
GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 16, 2022)

trad bow said:


> I’ve met you both. Y’all ‘s favorite words are each other’s name followed by I love you. Go Dawgs are a very close second.


And that's the truth! GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs looking good on G-Day!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 17, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!!

Happy Easter and GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!

Happy Easter Sunday morning!!!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 17, 2022)

Go you Easter Sunday DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs! He is risen!


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 17, 2022)

Go you risen Dawgs! Happy Easter!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 17, 2022)

He is Risen!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs and Happy Easter to all. 
HE IS RISEN!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## elfiii (Apr 17, 2022)

Go Easter Sunday Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Preacher preached out of the book of Cooper chapter 33-18


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs! The wife threw down in the kitchen today. Ham, Collard Greens, field peas, deviled eggs, home mad Mac N Cheese, Potato Salad, and she baked a chocolate cake. I feel fat, out of shape and miserable now. But makes me think about them Sundays at Grannies! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 17, 2022)

GO DAWGS with full bellies of some good food today. Now listening to the roar of thunder and rain outside with my windows open! Love a rainy night!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 17, 2022)

Bama got their second place rings yesterday.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 18, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 18, 2022)

Go DAWGS on a Munday mourning!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs laughin' they fanny off at Ring Pops on Monday morning!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs putting together a wicked good offense, no matter who the qb is. We could run a three TE set and good luck covering those three…Bowers, Washington and Gilbert. Oh and welcome back Mims!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 18, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dawgs putting together a wicked good offense, no matter who the qb is. We could run a three TE set and good luck covering those three…Bowers, Washington and Gilbert. Oh and welcome back Mims!



Some linebackers on the other team's D's are gonna pay a price. Corners too.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs laughin' at them Bammer rangs! Those are some "sweet" rangs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 19, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 19, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 19, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 20, 2022)

Go DAWGS enjoying the crimson melt downs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 20, 2022)

GO DAWGS! Loving the National Championship rings!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 20, 2022)

Gooooooooooo Dawgs!

33-18


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 21, 2022)

Early morning Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 21, 2022)

Pre-dawn Go DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 21, 2022)

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 21, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 21, 2022)

GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 21, 2022)

Good evening National Champions!!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 21, 2022)

Go Thursday evening Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs all day and all night long!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs fixing to hit the sack!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 21, 2022)

Go Thursday night Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 22, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 22, 2022)

Go Friday DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 22, 2022)

Great evening National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 23, 2022)

Morning you Hairy DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 23, 2022)

Go turkey hunting Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 24, 2022)

Go DAWGS watchin' a great Sunday Dawn!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a beautiful Sunday morning!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 24, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 24, 2022)

Go National Champion Dawgs!! Still number one!!


----------



## formula1 (Apr 24, 2022)

Go church bound Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs after a Sunday afternoon drive!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 24, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 25, 2022)

Go Monday morning Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 25, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 25, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 25, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs! 33-18


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 26, 2022)

Early morning Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 26, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 26, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 26, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 27, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 27, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 27, 2022)

Good morning Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready to head to work!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 27, 2022)

Goooooooooooooooo Georgia Bulldawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 28, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 28, 2022)

Go DAWGS plannin' to go see da fish!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## formula1 (Apr 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs looking for NFL $$$ today.  Thanks for being Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs looking forward to watching the NFL draft tonight and this weekend!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs Go!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 28, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go Dawgs looking forward to watching the NFL draft tonight and this weekend!


Already got it set to record in case we are not at home! 
Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs wondering if Kirbster will utilize the portal in 2022! 

I sure would like to see some depth at a few positions!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs making $$ in the NFL!


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 28, 2022)

Go, draft Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs #1


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 28, 2022)

Travon Walker was the #1 pick! 

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 28, 2022)

GO Dawgs
Jordan Davis #13


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Apr 28, 2022)

GO NFL DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 28, 2022)

Quay Walker #22

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 28, 2022)

Devonte Wyatt #28

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 28, 2022)

GO Dawgs

Lewis Cine #32


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs 5 picks Rd 1


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs Dominating the Draft


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 28, 2022)

Go Natty & NFL Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 29, 2022)

Good morning Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 29, 2022)

Good morning NFL DAWGS!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 29, 2022)

Go DGDs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 29, 2022)

Go Dogs giving the Packers Aaron Rodgers a high level of anxiety this morning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 29, 2022)

GO DAWGS past and present! Go NFL DAWGS! 
Once a DAWG, always a DAWG!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs eating a late breakfast on a day off!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 29, 2022)

It's GREAT to be a GEORGIA BULLDAWG!
GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 29, 2022)

Go Friday Night Dawgs! Y’all have a great weekend.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 30, 2022)

Go DAWGS from a windy gulf coast!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 30, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 30, 2022)

@MudDucker i will hear this week about a bid I placed from Pensacola to Santa Rosa Beach for a fiber run. Praying we get it so I can have a good excuse to go check on crews!! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 30, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> @MudDucker i will hear this week about a bid I placed from Pensacola to Santa Rosa Beach for a fiber run. Praying we get it so I can have a good excuse to go check on crews!! Go Dawgs!!!


Will be in Gulf Shores in June! 
I love Pensacola!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## brownceluse (Apr 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Apr 30, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> @MudDucker i will hear this week about a bid I placed from Pensacola to Santa Rosa Beach for a fiber run. Praying we get it so I can have a good excuse to go check on crews!! Go Dawgs!!!


Who do you work for Dawg?


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## formula1 (Apr 30, 2022)

Another record.  Modern era draft record!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 30, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Will be in Gulf Shores in June!
> I love Pensacola!


mid July for my crowd.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (May 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (May 1, 2022)

Go Sunday morning Dawgs!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (May 1, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> @MudDucker i will hear this week about a bid I placed from Pensacola to Santa Rosa Beach for a fiber run. Praying we get it so I can have a good excuse to go check on crews!! Go Dawgs!!!



You will be a good bit west of me, but I hope you get it too.  Got a bud with a house at Santa Rosa and that beach is outstanding!

Now Go DAWGS gettin' ready for church!


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2022)

Go churchin Dawgs this fine Sunday morning!


----------



## John Cooper (May 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs sitting with their parents on this fine Sunday morning!!! Dad is hurting this morning!


----------



## formula1 (May 1, 2022)

Prayers for Dad!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 1, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs sitting with their parents on this fine Sunday morning!!! Dad is hurting this morning!


?????

GO Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2022)

Mom can’t go anymore do to health issues. It kills her! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (May 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs nursing they wife with a broke foot back to health!


----------



## John Cooper (May 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs taking care of loved ones!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs sitting on the porch enjoying this beautiful Sunday! Birds chirping everywhere. Feels nice out here too!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 1, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs taking care of loved ones!!!!


Always......
Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 2, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 2, 2022)

Go early morning Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (May 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (May 2, 2022)

Get at Munday you Hairy DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 2, 2022)




----------



## brownceluse (May 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 2, 2022)

Now that I have bitten my tongue and backspaced after typing on several other threads here, I will just say two simple words. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (May 2, 2022)

Go lunch time Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 2, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now that I have bitten my tongue and backspaced after typing on several other threads here, I will just say two simple words.
> GO DAWGS!


Very hard to do sometimes! 

GO Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (May 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (May 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 2, 2022)

Go night owl Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (May 2, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (May 3, 2022)

Rise and shine Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 3, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (May 3, 2022)

Go DAWGS laughin' at all the bama interviews whining about injuries!


----------



## John Cooper (May 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (May 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs in early May!


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs! National Champs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 3, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 3, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1149644



Amen brother!  GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (May 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 4, 2022)

Good morning Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 4, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 4, 2022)

Rise up Dawg Nation and yell, Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (May 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (May 4, 2022)

Go DAWGS enjoying cleared air after a good rain!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (May 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (May 4, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (May 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fishnguy (May 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 5, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (May 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (May 5, 2022)

Go Thursday Morning DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 5, 2022)

Go early morning Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (May 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (May 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Bo$$ would be proud of hiw we are carrying on the tradition!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 5, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 5, 2022)




----------



## elfiii (May 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs being Mr. Mom for Mrs. elfiii cause she's stove in with a broke foot, bad hip and maybe a busted rib.

The only quote I can think of is:

"Jerry, shoot up here amongst us quick! One of us has got to have some relief!"


----------



## John Cooper (May 5, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs being Mr. Mom for Mrs. elfiii cause she's stove in with a broke foot, bad hip and maybe a busted rib.
> 
> The only quote I can think of is:
> 
> "Jerry, shoot up here amongst us quick! One of us has got to have some relief!"


Go Dawgs for Mrs. elfiii she is a trusting soul!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 5, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs being Mr. Mom for Mrs. elfiii cause she's stove in with a broke foot, bad hip and maybe a busted rib.
> 
> The only quote I can think of is:
> 
> "Jerry, shoot up here amongst us quick! One of us has got to have some relief!"


Durn! Get well soon, Mrs. elfiii.

Go Dawgs getting ready for the heatwave coming! 90+ temps on the way! If it would stay between 60 & 70 all year, I’d be good. Well, maybe some 40’s during deer season. That’ll work.


----------



## John Cooper (May 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs for good Husbands taking care of their brides! @elfiii


----------



## John Cooper (May 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 5, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs being Mr. Mom for Mrs. elfiii cause she's stove in with a broke foot, bad hip and maybe a busted rib.
> 
> The only quote I can think of is:
> 
> "Jerry, shoot up here amongst us quick! One of us has got to have some relief!"


Prayers for Mrs. elfiii ?????


----------



## Rackmaster (May 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## westcobbdog (May 5, 2022)

Kirby’s drive and grit helped make 3 of the first round defensive dogs a pile of money today, 32m in signing bonuses. # 1 pick Travon is up next and slated to get a 24m signing bonus. Hope they are all “Smart” with they’s monies…


----------



## John Cooper (May 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 6, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (May 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (May 6, 2022)

Good Morning DAWGS hoping elfiii and da misses gets sum relief up in here!  Growing in maturity ain't for sissies!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting swole at the gym


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 6, 2022)

GO DAWGS hoping Mz. Elfiii get better real soon and Elfiii survives taking the roll as a caregiver.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs doing a rain dance today! We need a little rain 'round here.

This was me earlier. That's really me!


----------



## elfiii (May 6, 2022)

Go Friday Dawgs taking care of mama. We ain't broke but brother we're badly bent!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 6, 2022)

Hang in there elfiii. Hope your sweetheart heals up soon!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready for the weekend!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (May 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 7, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (May 7, 2022)

Go you foggy morning DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (May 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (May 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 7, 2022)

GO DAWGS on Derby Day.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2022)

Go Derby Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## elfiii (May 7, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Hang in there elfiii. Hope your sweetheart heals up soon!
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!



Thanks Luke. Doc says 6 weeks. We can do that standing on our heads in the East end zone of Sanford stadium. Don't even need to lean up against the hedges for support.

I think. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 8, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Thanks Luke. Doc says 6 weeks. We can do that standing on our heads in the East end zone of Sanford stadium. Don't even need to lean up against the hedges for support.
> 
> I think.
> 
> ...



You can do it, you're a tough ole Dawg 

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (May 8, 2022)

Good morning and Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (May 8, 2022)

Happy Mother's Day to all you DAWG mothers!  Go DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 8, 2022)

Happy Mother's Day!!!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2022)

Happy Mother’s Day and Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 8, 2022)

Happy Mothers day!!!! 

Go church day Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (May 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (May 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting close to 1000 on this one


----------



## Silver Britches (May 8, 2022)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs washing their Jeep cause it's gonna be beautiful weather this week!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 9, 2022)

Early morning Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (May 9, 2022)

Go DAWGS on this nice cool Monday Morning!


----------



## brownceluse (May 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 9, 2022)

GO you Hairy DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (May 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 9, 2022)




----------



## elfiii (May 9, 2022)

Go Monday Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (May 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 10, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 10, 2022)

Go early morning Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (May 10, 2022)

Go DAWGS gettin' ready to work!


----------



## trad bow (May 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## formula1 (May 10, 2022)

Four months of Natty bliss today!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 10, 2022)

GO DAWGS taking the huge GA. flag to the beach next weekend to fly proud! GO DAWGS everywhere!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 10, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS taking the huge GA. flag to the beach next weekend to fly proud! GO DAWGS everywhere!


We are going to Gulf Shores in June I will be sporting my Dawg wear! 

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 10, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 10, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1150922


Got to get his autograph on our McConkey's menu from our favorite place to eat at the beach McConkey's Jungle Shack .


----------



## brownceluse (May 10, 2022)

Go beach bound Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs dragging this afternoon, didn't sleep well last night!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 11, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (May 11, 2022)

Go DAWGS gettin' drug to the beach today!


----------



## trad bow (May 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (May 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (May 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 11, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 12, 2022)

Rise up and yell Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 12, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!

Good morning National Champions!!!


----------



## trad bow (May 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (May 12, 2022)

Go DAWGS from da beach!


----------



## brownceluse (May 12, 2022)

Go Beach Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 12, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Go DAWGS from da beach!


Go beach DAWGS! I'm right behind ya. Leaving out this weekend.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 12, 2022)

Go Dogs just realizing our 2021 sack leader is coming back for 2022....Robert Beal.


----------



## John Cooper (May 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs eating my homemade BBQ and extra HOT sauce for lunch today at work, everyone seem to be enjoying it!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (May 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs back from Athens Orthopedic with a busted up shoulder.


----------



## elfiii (May 12, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs back from Athens Orthopedic with a busted up shoulder.



Dang trad. Lotta that going round these days. Hope you heal up without surgery.

And Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 12, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs back from Athens Orthopedic with a busted up shoulder.


Dad gum buddy!!!! Prayers your way!!!!

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (May 12, 2022)

Good thing I drive a Tacoma. If I had a Jeep I’d have to pay someone to keep it running


----------



## brownceluse (May 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 12, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Good thing I drive a Tacoma. If I had a Jeep I’d have to pay someone to keep it running



Pain must make you ornery!!!!

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (May 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 13, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 13, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs


Go Dawgs for @trad bow I truly hope you heal up quickly brother!!!!


----------



## trad bow (May 13, 2022)

Thank you coop. I don’t have time to sit around. There’s fish to catch and a flintlock rifle to finish and a garden to tend. But thru it all GO DAWGS


----------



## MudDucker (May 13, 2022)

Go DAWGS at da beach with a fine runing jeep!


----------



## brownceluse (May 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs at the beach! Then Go Dawgs for the rest of us working!


----------



## trad bow (May 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs for those of us retired.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 13, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (May 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 13, 2022)

Go Jeeping, beaching Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (May 14, 2022)

Go DAWGS last day at da beach.  Needed a flame thrower for da big ugly gator tent yesterday messing with my view!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 14, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs shutting another Go Dawgs thread down!!!!!!!

@brownceluse @mrs. hornet22  y'all are up next to start a new Go Dawgs thread!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 14, 2022)

Go Hot Diggity Dawgs! 33-18


----------



## John Cooper (May 14, 2022)

@elfiii lock this one down DawgBro!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2022)

I'm tellinnnnnnnnnn, citizen/dog arrest, over the 1k post rule, ban 'em ALLL!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2022)

My dogbro's/sistas finally win a Natty and think they can break all the rules . . .


----------



## John Cooper (May 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs for Quackbro!!!!!!!!

Breaking rules is what we do!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs for Quackbro!!!!!!!!
> 
> Breaking rules is what we do!!!!!!




Can't help, but be proud for the season ya'll had, great things to come !


----------



## John Cooper (May 14, 2022)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't help, but be proud for the season ya'll had, great things to come !


Thanks Brother!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (May 15, 2022)

DAWGS pushin' past da limit!


----------

